# gas stove or pellet ???



## argus66 (Dec 15, 2008)

im looking to put another stove in my basement i cannot decide between gas or pellet this stove would be for slight warming but mostly ambiance, if i do gas i can install it on the wall next to furnace so plumbing would be easy but venting would be tricky. can i vent it in furnace chimney? a pellet stove may work on   wall just need to run pipe up wall oan out just over foundation. whats up with vent free gas stoves are they any good? thanks


----------



## fossil (Dec 15, 2008)

For right now, I'm moving your thread over to the gas forum.  If you decide later that pellet might be the way you want to go, then we have a separate forum for that, too.  Rick


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey, Argus66...

im looking to put another stove in my basement i cannot decide between gas or pellet this stove would be for slight warming but mostly ambiance, if i do gas i can install it on the wall next to furnace so plumbing would be easy but venting would be tricky. can i vent it in furnace chimney? 

You CANNOT vent it into the furnace chimney, unless there's an unused flue. Every appliance must have its own chimney system...

a pellet stove may work on   wall just need to run pipe up wall oan out just over foundation. whats up with vent free gas stoves are they any good? 

Pellet soves are viable heat sources, but not much for ambiance...You MUST have electricity to run the 3 motors in em.

Vent-free are products that the owner of the company I work for TOTALLY avoids...We don't sell, service, or recommend them to anyone...


----------



## tubbster (Dec 16, 2008)

If you have gas available, it is an easy choice.
No loading
No twice weekly clean outs.
Nice ambiance (No blast furnace look)
Very quiet when you turn the fan off. (No option with the pellet stove)
No plastic bags to get rid of.
No storing tons of pellets.
No searching for pellets.
No dust.
No screening.
Very little maintenance. 
Likely cheaper fuel.
No worry's.
Most likely cheaper to buy/install.
HEAT WITHOUT ELECTRICITY.

What was your question again?


----------



## argus66 (Dec 16, 2008)

ya looks like gas is winning just would be the venting. i could maybe put on opposite wall just a little more plumbing. just have to find good deal on gas stove and cheap install. seems hard  to find them cheap.


----------



## Fire Bug (Dec 17, 2008)

argus66 said:
			
		

> im looking to put another stove in my basement i cannot decide between gas or pellet this stove would be for slight warming but mostly ambiance, if i do gas i can install it on the wall next to furnace so plumbing would be easy but venting would be tricky. can i vent it in furnace chimney? a pellet stove may work on   wall just need to run pipe up wall oan out just over foundation. whats up with vent free gas stoves are they any good? thanks



Hi Arguss,
 I would avoid any appliance that is "Vent Free". They are band in many states and many dealers won't handle them.
 They are definitely a health hazzard and can cause many problems inside your home from the moisture and the gas fumes they produce that are not vented to the outside.

John


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 17, 2008)

argus66 said:
			
		

> ya looks like gas is winning just would be the venting. i could maybe put on opposite wall just a little more plumbing. just have to find good deal on gas stove and cheap install. seems hard  to find them cheap.



Yep..Nothing's gonna be "cheap" until April - UNLESS you can find something used...
Demand is too high right now, but after the heating season is over, there should be some good sales...
We generally discount EVERYTHING (product, venting gasline & labor) at LEAST 10% during that timeframe..


----------

